# Leaking smoke



## misterdk (Aug 3, 2012)

I have been reading a lot of information regarding mods to various brands of smokers. There is one thing that I have been wondering about. I am sure that if anyone can answer my question, it would be some of the seasoned smokers on this site. I have noticed that a large number of people make mods to seal the doors so that no smoke leaks out. Is this really neccessary? I mean, isn't there already a smoke vent that is probably wide open already and they are worried about losing a little smoke around the door? If the smoker is too airtight, aren't you going to be getting a creosote build up due to lack of fresh air?

Looking forward to everyones opinion and thanks.

Duane


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 3, 2012)

I think it comes down to just how much smoke you are losing around the door or other parts of the smoker. If you are losing a lot then you are losing heat also which can make it difficult to maintain consistent temps.

The type of smoke we want is called TBS or Thin Blue Smoke so there really shouldn't be a whole lot to start with, not like what you would see with Thick Billowing White Smoke (which you don't want) so you really don't want to lose it.

A well designed smoker should have a good flow or draft of fresh air through the heat source into the chamber, around the food and out the vent,. If it is leaking out around the door then it might not be getting to all the food in the chamber. It shouldn't have to rely on fresh air from around the door and if you have a good draft combined with good TBS you shouldn't be getting any creosote.

My smoker leaks a little and I mean just a little around the door but I don't worry about it because I still get a good draft and great TBS through the top vent. I use an AMNPS and if my smoker leaked a lot around the door I would be trying to seal it up but I don't think the very little I am losing is affecting anything.


----------



## frosty (Aug 3, 2012)

My experience has been that thinner metal smokers will warp or bend and what is good in the factory will be leaking like a sieve after I bang it around on my patio 8 - 10 times. But I do know that a lot of people have to tweak theirs or modify them. 

I'm lucky, my smoker is pretty tight and does an excellent job. 

Once I get it up to temp , get good draft, and start smoking I really try to leave it alone and let it do the work.

Good luck!


----------



## dewetha (Aug 3, 2012)

i am only really concerned about the leaking of heat. in the summer, it's no big deal as the smoker get and stay hot very easily and probably the extra air flow is good. however winter smoking is a lot tougher with this paper thin made in china smokers. any heat retention that you can get is a huge bonus at 10 deg outside.


----------



## misterdk (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a inexpensive Masterbuilt gasser. For the price, it is made really well with pretty heavy materials, especially the door. On occasion I have seen slight wisps of smoke around the door, but never enough to worry about. It just seemed odd to me that if others were getting the same limited leakage around the door,  that they would go to all the bother and expense to do the mod. But since all things are not equal and other smokers may not be as solidly built, I guess it makes good sense.

Duane


----------



## dewetha (Aug 3, 2012)

MisterDK said:


> I have a inexpensive Masterbuilt gasser. For the price, it is made really well with pretty heavy materials, especially the door. On occasion I have seen slight wisps of smoke around the door, but never enough to worry about. It just seemed odd to me that if others were getting the same limited leakage around the door,  that they would go to all the bother and expense to do the mod. But since all things are not equal and other smokers may not be as solidly built, I guess it makes good sense.
> 
> Duane


i have the masterbuilt XL propane and it leaks a little. it was a lot more until i gave the hinges a slight beating with a hammer to twist them to where the door close flush. how ever last year i noticed a big difference with the heat loss. i was able to maintain higher temps longer with the door sealed. in only really mattered when the wind was blowing and single/low double digit temps


----------

